# p. Chiu Hua Dancer



## Potterychef (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi guys, greenhouse fresh photo...just opening this week. p. gigantifolium x sanderianum. One lone multi in a sea of complexes! Enjoy. Doug


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 30, 2010)

I love what Paph gigantifolium does to those petals! Every plant I've seen of this cross has the same corkscrew petals.....definitely a great combination of two species.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful curling petals!

Is it a big plant?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2010)

Cool! I'm not a big sandi, or even multi fan but I dig those crazy payots!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 30, 2010)

That is gorgeous! :drool: I have two of these....wish they would hurry up and flower.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 30, 2010)

Wonderful petals!!!!


----------



## John M (Nov 30, 2010)

Crazy petals......love 'em!


----------



## Clark (Nov 30, 2010)

If I could have only one multi hybrid, it would be this one.
Eye candy!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 30, 2010)

Great multi Doug! Hopefully mine will open as nice.


----------



## ncart (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful! I need to look for one of them.


----------



## toddybear (Nov 30, 2010)

OMG! I'm in love!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2010)

Such wonderful curly petals!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 1, 2010)

Very interesting flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 1, 2010)

Bee-yoo-tiful!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 1, 2010)

those petals are so much fun!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 1, 2010)

Potterychef said:


> ....One lone multi in a sea of complexes! Enjoy. Doug


But it's solid as a rock!! 
Lovely blooms, I like them!!


----------



## valenzino (Dec 1, 2010)

I am very interested in seeing it recrossed back to high quality sanderianum....


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 1, 2010)

:smitten::smitten::smitten: :drool::drool::drool:


ncart said:


> Beautiful! I need to look for one of them.





Potterychef said:


> ..... One lone multi in a sea of complexes!....


What complexes? I don't see any!


----------



## emydura (Dec 1, 2010)

Beautiful. Love the spirally petals.

David


----------



## chrismende (Dec 2, 2010)

Great to see one! I just got one from Glenn Decker a few months ago, but it's far from bloom. Hope it's as nice!


----------



## Potterychef (Dec 2, 2010)

That plant is sitting at the back of the greenhouse, just in front of some cooler growers I have by the wetwall. Behind this plant and to the left are probably 25 complexes in bloom and another 30 in spike. I will post some photos Saturday if the sun is out. My crappy camera does not like low light situations!. Doug


----------



## etex (Dec 2, 2010)

Great blooming Doug!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 2, 2010)

great flowers!
i don't know much about gigantifolium. how does it influence the size of the plant?


----------



## McPaph (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW That is cool.


----------

